# Rust Preventive



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Who new that Lee's "camel snot" bullet lube had other applications.

I use it on cast boolits, but now I may try it to prevent rust.

FYI, there's a guy out there who sells an equivalent item for a lot less money under the name XLOX.

I guess he buys a drum of the industrial use stuff and then parses it out in pint size bottles.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

I gotta admit I never had rusty reloading dies and always used this stuff ….


----------

